# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Πρωτοπόρος XI [Protoporos XI]

## Espresso Venezia

Μετά το _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ X_, ή μάλλον καλύτερα παράλληλα με αυτό αφού μόλις πριν τέσσερις ημέρες καθελκύστηκε, έχει ξεκινήσει εδώ και λίγο καιρό στο ναυπηγείο Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη η κατασκευή του νέου _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XI_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλοι ανταποκριτές (!!!) από την Αμαλιάπολη και τας γύρω περιοχάς, τι γίνεται με τον ενδέκατο ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟ (XI) ??? Προχωράει, κατασκευάζεται, σταμάτησε ??? Ψάχνω στις τόσες φωτό που έχουν ανεβεί τον τελευταιό καιρό από το ναυπηγείο Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη, και δεν βρίσκω κανένα απολύτως "ίχνος" του. Μυστήριο.........

----------


## γλυφα

> Φίλοι ανταποκριτές (!!!) από την Αμαλιάπολη και τας γύρω περιοχάς, τι γίνεται με τον ενδέκατο ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟ (XI) ??? Προχωράει, κατασκευάζεται, σταμάτησε ??? Ψάχνω στις τόσες φωτό που έχουν ανεβεί τον τελευταιό καιρό από το ναυπηγείο Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη, και δεν βρίσκω κανένα απολύτως "ίχνος" του. Μυστήριο.........


Έχει σταματήσει φίλε μου κ κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν θα συνεχιστή.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Έχει σταματήσει φίλε μου κ κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν θα συνεχιστή.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου _γλυφα_ για την πληροφόρηση.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Φίλοι ανταποκριτές (!!!) από την Αμαλιάπολη και τας γύρω περιοχάς, τι γίνεται με τον ενδέκατο ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟ (XI) ??? Προχωράει, κατασκευάζεται, σταμάτησε ??? Ψάχνω στις τόσες φωτό που έχουν ανεβεί τον τελευταιό καιρό από το ναυπηγείο Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη, και δεν βρίσκω κανένα απολύτως "ίχνος" του. Μυστήριο.........





> Έχει σταματήσει φίλε μου κ κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν θα συνεχιστεί.


Επιβεβαιώνεται ο φίλος γλυφα. Από ότι μαθαίνουμε μετά την αυριανή καθέλκυση του _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XIV_ (14) στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη, θα ξεκινήσει εκεί η κατασκευή του _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XI_ (11).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Από ότι μαθαίνουμε μετά την αυριανή καθέλκυση του _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XIV_ (14) στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη, θα ξεκινήσει εκεί η κατασκευή του _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XI_ (11).


Και πράγματι, η κατασκευή του _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XI_ έχει ξεκινήσει στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Και πράγματι, η κατασκευή του _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XI_ έχει ξεκινήσει στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη.


Τα τμήματα της γάστρας του πλοίου που είχαν κατασκευαστεί ξεχωριστά, άρχισαν να ενώνονται και ήδη μέρος του σκάφους έχει στηθεί πάνω στις τακαρίες του ναυπηγείου Ατσαλάκη στο Πέραμα.

----------


## leo85

Καλορίζικο και καλά τελειώματα να έχει.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Τα τμήματα της γάστρας του πλοίου που είχαν κατασκευαστεί ξεχωριστά, άρχισαν να ενώνονται και ήδη μέρος του σκάφους έχει στηθεί πάνω στις τακαρίες του ναυπηγείου Ατσαλάκη στο Πέραμα.


Ήρθε ο καιρός να δούμε και τις πρώτες φωτογραφίες από την κατασκευή του _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XI_ (11) στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη.

IMG_0111.jpg__IMG_0114.jpg__IMG_0116.jpg__IMG_0118.jpg
_Πέραμα - 12/09/2018_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από τον Σεπτέμβρη είχαμε να δούμε φωτογραφίες του ενδέκατου (τυπικά) ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ, και η κατασκευή του έχει προχωρήσει κατά πολύ στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη στο Πέραμα.

IMG_0271.jpg__IMG_0274.jpg
_Πέραμα - 08/12/2018_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XI_ (11) στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη ολοκληρώθηκε στο ύψος του όσον αφορά βέβαια τις λαμαρινοκατασκευές. Τρεις φωτογραφίες από το περαμένο Σάββατο.

IMG_0005.jpgIMG_0009.jpgIMG_0012.jpg
_Πέραμα - Ναυπηγείο Γ & Δ Ατσαλάκη - 26/01/2019_

----------


## leo85

Η εργασίες του Πρωτοπόρου XI προχωρούν με το μινιάρισμα από τη γέφυρα, και στη δεύτερη φώτο η κατασκευή των πλωρών.

Πρωτοπόρος-XI-16-2-2019-01-.jpg Πρωτοπόρος-16-2-2019-02-.jpg 

16-2-2019 Πέραμα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το επιβλητικό _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ ΧΙ_ (11) στο ναυπηγείο _Γιώργου & Δημήτρη Ατσαλάκη_ στο Πέραμα, έχει ολοκληρωθεί στο μήκος του αφού πλέον έχουν τοποθετηθεί και τα τμήματα από τις πλώρες του, ενώ κατασκευάζονται παράλληλα δίπλα στο πλοίο και οι καταπέλτες του. Η καθέλκυση του αναμένεται να πραγματοποιηθεί γύρω στα τέλη Απριλίου με αρχές Μαίου.

IMG_0059.jpg__IMG_0050.jpg__IMG_0065.jpg
_Πέραμα - 30/03/2019_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μεθαύριο, Σάββατο 22 Ιουνίου, θα πραγματοποιηθεί η τελετή καθέλκυσης του _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ ΧΙ_ (11) στο ναυπηγείο _Γιώργου & Δημήτρη Ατσαλάκη_ στο Πέραμα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Μεθαύριο, Σάββατο 22 Ιουνίου, θα πραγματοποιηθεί η τελετή καθέλκυσης του _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ ΧΙ_ (11) στο ναυπηγείο _Γιώργου & Δημήτρη Ατσαλάκη_ στο Πέραμα.


Καθέλκυση είχαμε λοιπόν σήμερα στο Πέραμα, στο ναυπηγείο _Γιώργου & Δημήτρη Ατσαλάκη_ στο Πέραμα, και άλλο ένα μέλος της δυναστείας των ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΩΝ της οικογένειας _Τσώκου_ ήρθε για πρώτη φορά σε επαφή με το φυσικό του περιβάλλον, την θάλασσα.
Το εντυπωσιακό  _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XI_ (ΙΜΟ 9875575), τυπικά ενδέκατο αμφίπλωρο στην σειρά των ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΩΝ, ουσιαστικά όμως δέκατο τέταρτο, αφού στα προηγούμενα χρόνια προηγήθησαν οι ναυπηγήσεις των XII, XIII και XIV.

IMG_0006.jpg
_Πέραμα - 22/06/2019_


_Συνέχεια στο επόμενο ποστ._

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Συνέχεια απο το προηγούμενο ποστ._

Δύο πόζες λίγη ώρα πριν την τελετή του αγιασμού,

IMG_0030.jpg__IMG_0050.jpg
_Πέραμα - 22/06/2019_

και η διαδικασία της καθέλκυσης ξεκινάει υπό την καθοδήγηση των _Γιώργου_ και_ Δημήτρη Ατσαλάκη_ και επί του πλοίου του πλοιοκτήτη Cpt. _Βαγγέλη Τσώκου_.

IMG_0129.jpg__IMG_0142.jpg__IMG_0147.jpg
_Πέραμα - 22/06/2019
_
_Συνέχεια στο επόμενο ποστ._

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Συνέχεια απο το προηγούμενο ποστ._

Το επιβλητικό αμφίπλωρο βρίσκεται πλέον στην θάλασσα, και μετά από τις απαραίτητες μανούβρες με την συνδρομή των ρυμουλκών _ΚΑΡΑΠΙΠΕΡΗΣ 18_ και _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΦΑΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ_, ρίχνει καταπέλτη στην μικρή προβλήτα του ναυπηγείου _Ατσαλάκη_.

IMG_0152.jpg__IMG_0165.jpg__IMG_0178.jpg__IMG_0194.jpg__IMG_0203.jpg
_Πέραμα - 22/06/2019_

Καλορίζικο, καλοτάξιδο, καλότυχο να είναι για την εταιρεία του και το πλήρωμα του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παραμένει στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη στο Πέραμα, χωρίς όπως βλέπουμε να έχουν γραφτεί ακόμα στα πλαινά του τα σινιάλα της εταιρείας του, ενώ πριν δύο ημέρες πραγματοποίησε δοκιμαστικό στον Σαρωνικό.

IMG_0169.jpg
_Πέραμα - 29/06/2019_

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα έφυγε από τον Ατσαλάκη πήγε μέχρι το πέραμα και ξανά γύρισε στο ναυπηγείο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το νεότευκτο αμφίπλωρο έχει ενταχθεί σε κανονικά δρομολόγια στην γραμμή της Σαλαμίνας από τις 29 Ιουλίου.

IMG_0104.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 06/08/2019_

----------

